# Thanks for the welcoming!



## dsnyder (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello All,
Thanks for the warm welcoming. I will contribute wherever possible.
Sixchows, I do have a snowblower, and I was up late last night fabricating a new chute control because it was missing. I actually have to make a bracket for the control now. I inherited the machine from my grandfather so some things are missing. It would be helpful if some pics are posted here for the 1556 bracket - I'll have to make that too. I saw that somebody is supposed to post them in another thread. I also have a cab for it, some chains, weights and a 42"deck. My intention is to use it to cut my lawn, and snowblow, but I also want to keep it in tip top shape. Unfortunatly, my grandfather had great taste in machines but was not good at maintaining them. I have some play in the axle pivot, not bad, and it burns some oil. I think the oil is coming from a worn exhaust valve guide. When I pulled the cover, I can move the valve stem in the guide from side to side, and I can't do that with the intake stem. At operating speed, the smoke isn't bad, but at start up it is. It's gotta be fixed, I can't stand an engine that smokes. That said, how can I do a quick check to see if I have other significant engine wear? The motor sounds good, no knocks. It does whine a bit, sounds like a set of aftermarket cam gears in a hot rod, that supercharger sound we all know. I would like to know if any other Tecumseh HH-xxx out there do that also. Since these engines have the mechanical compression release, can I do a compression check? Or, do I have to pull the head? I live in upstate NY and tried snowblowing with it tonight and I have to say that I was a bit disappointed. The motor sounded great, but when the PTO was initially engaged, a puff of black smoke came out (rich), and also when I did the end of the driveway. It seemed to bog down rather easy. I know that I slightly rich mixture won't make it lose power like that. I do have to say that this is my first time using a single stage snowblower, do they bog easy? I guess I expected more from 15HP.
Regards


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think peachfuzz could tell you a lot more about the HH150. You might want to see about fixing it before you work it too hard. 

Do you have the dozer blade also? If you do, you might be better off using the blade until you can look into the engine oil/valve guide issue. Just try to plow often so the tractor doesn't have to work so hard. 

The single stage snow throwers take a little getting used to. You need to keep up a fast enough pace so the blower is always loaded. When the snow is heavy and wet you may have to work slower to allow the center paddle time to throw smaller amounts through the chute. Just be sure to run at wide open throttle and control ground speed with the footpedal.

As for the puff of black smoke when engaging the pto, that's probably just from the governor adjusting for the sudden load. I think most engines will do this. Try easing the lever into contact with the belts rather than just dumping it into the full on position.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya that valve seems like a MAJOR problem!! I would take care of that soon. Could be just worn out, or could be as bad as a broken gide or something. I am not that fimler with that motor myself. 

So how much snow did you get? I am also in NY, and I only got about 2-3" I did a little snowblowing,but it was hardly worth it.


----------



## dsnyder (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks guys. I am going to fix it. The valve might not be seating correctly with that play. It is probably the best running single cylinder engine I own though. Very smooth. When it fires, it will idle down immediately to warm up with no choke. When I do the repair, I will mic the cylinder to see if it has wear.
I only got 3.5 inches last night, not really worth snowblowing, but I had to go out and play at least. The problem was with the end of the driveway, being a hydro, it is easy to go speeding into things and overload it. We see how it performs after repair.


----------



## dsnyder (Dec 29, 2004)

One more thing, where have you guys found is the cheapest place to buy small engine parts? I priced this job at ~$100 for only 2 guides and 2 valves online. Thanks


----------

